# AAAAAh frag bank scam....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Seems like I am not the only one, but my bank card has been compromised and I had to get a new one... someone put 6 grand into our account....and the bank removed it and froze the accounts...     

Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

had a guy double swipe my card somewhere. tried to pay rent the next day and my card was frozen. had to call RBC and be all "wtf". they didn't even bother to tell me my card had been compromised and frozen. didn't get anything from the account but it was a pain.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

When Caspar gets home tonight, we will check the withdrawls and find out where or what.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes...and I know how much it sucks !!!
They didnt tell us either ...
Took all our cash then stuck in an empty envlope and took more  .
the bank was really good and we had all our cash back in less then 7 hours ...but they knew already for 4 days b4 that .
Soo sry this is bad .. hubby now changes pin every 2 weeks and I now go to the bank to pay bills and take cash out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So they were going to take cash out? with the blank enveope thing?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

FRA*K*! that sucks. Good thing I don't use my debit card much.

was wondering what a frag bank was, thought it was this...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

frag is a transformerism for a more unpleasent F word


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> frag is a transformerism for a more unpleasent F word


Ha ha, after reading this forum for a while, I thought it was a gtaaquaria-ism (referring to the coral instead of another word).


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> frag is a transformerism for a more unpleasent F word


And FRAK is the same .....from BSG 

...just shows which geek tends toward. lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well more info here. 

The card that was compromised was definately my own. My husband checked his out and it was fine. I am still having card issues, and I am requesting a replacement for my new card. So I am SOL until next week likely. Why a replacement? Quite likely my magnetic strip might not be working. This is major frustrating! I can't get cash or anything  

Oh well, woe is me. 

frak, frell, frag... Pick your geekness. 

I got some great ones...
Frag, Slag, bot fraggin son of a cessna. Blow it out of your exaust, malfunctions.... I love it.


----------

